# GTA anyone elses stalling



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

been playin the new gta and its freezed a couple of times anyone else havin the same problem


also does anyone know where you go for the date its called the 69th street dinna or somethng like that but i cant find it

cheers
john


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you meeting French Tom? IF so it's the one near your first safehouse.


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah it was french tom but i died n he rearranged it n then the icon came up on the screen for where to meet him but cheers


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

is your freezing problem on ps3 or 360?
if its the ps3 then aparantly it dose'nt freeze if your not connected to the playstation network.
might be worth a try.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh theres a few ppl reporting of freezing screens.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

www.gta4.tv has full details of the TAKE-2 Fix posted :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine was stalling during the loading screens. Being the IT professional I am I deleted all traces of the game for my system and lost my save game. DOH!


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

I had the same problem. Disabled the PS3 from automatically signing in when it boots up and the main game now runs fine. Will wait for a patch until I go back online though.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm in the same boat , really frustrated with the game, deleted my game save in an attempt to get it working but no joy, i'm not going on again until there's a patch available


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

in the middle of a game last night, my cod 4 ps3 froze had to switch off and re boot


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

PS3 - was having freezing issues during initial load, also found it was loading the game on power-on instead of giving me the menu system first. Seems to have stopped again now though.

Locked up in game a few times, at random and then when trying to join a multiplayer game.

A bit frustrating but not as annoying as the game being so damned dark at times and the crappy camera angle on the driving when in the chase view.


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought it was very dark too so upped the contrast in the game settings. I changed camera view while in vehicle otherwise it seemed to low. Excellent game though IMO. Be nice when online play is sorted!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Loving it, can't believe I found Queen on the rock radio channel, drove what looked like an E46 M3 too !


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

dazzercx said:


> I thought it was very dark too so upped the contrast in the game settings. I changed camera view while in vehicle otherwise it seemed to low. Excellent game though IMO. Be nice when online play is sorted!


I have my contrast on 100% and the actual TV contrast up a bit which has helped but it could be better


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

I was having the saem probs as everyone else on PS3 version of GTA4
I followed the Take-2 fix and got upto the disable internet connection.
After that it let me into the game no probs.
After saving the game I quit & the enabled internet connection and its been OK so far.


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

There is now a fix for this game
Enable your internet connection & the update should be available when you load the game.


----------



## Tombles (Apr 17, 2007)

I had problems with my contrast being too dark too. Still sometimes it is too dark to see where i am going like in alleys.

Other than that have had no issues with the game and absolutely love it  

I have it on the 360.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

The phone screen is quite hard to see at times too, maybe I just need a bigger TV though.

I just wish I had more time to play!


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

megaboost said:


> The phone screen is quite hard to see at times too, maybe I just need a bigger TV though.
> 
> I just wish I had more time to play!


In the phone options you can set the text to large! Helps no end:thumb:


----------

